# Food Safety News - 10/26/2021



## daveomak.fs (Oct 26, 2021)

*Rare Burkholderia pseudomallei infections caused by room spray sold at Walmart*
By Dan Flynn on Oct 26, 2021 12:05 am
Water and soil are the usual transmission sources when rare Burkholderia pseudomallei infections occur. But in the latest CDC Health Update, the source of four recent associated Burkholderia pseudomallei Infections, also known as Melioidosis, was Gardens-branded Essential Oil infused Aromatherapy Room Spray with Gemstones  “Lavender & Chamomile” scent manufactured in India and sold at Walmart.... Continue Reading


*Hong Kong investigating Group B Streptococcus infections linked to fish*
By Joe Whitworth on Oct 26, 2021 12:04 am
Officials in Hong Kong are investigating an outbreak of invasive Group B Streptococcus cases linked to handling freshwater fish. The Centre for Health Protection (CHP) of the Department of Health asked the public to not consume raw freshwater fish or aquatic products, and to handle such items with caution to avoid contact with wounds, including... Continue Reading


*Survey supports continued use of remote option for audits*
By News Desk on Oct 26, 2021 12:03 am
A survey has found a preference for keeping remote or blended audits, assessments and evaluations. A joint International Accreditation Forum (IAF), International Laboratory Accreditation Cooperation (ILAC) and International Organization for Standardization (ISO) poll in August looked at views on virtual assessment techniques that were used during COVID-19 pandemic restrictions. In total, 4,320 responses were received... Continue Reading


*Salmonella, pesticides, undeclared colors included in import modifications *
By News Desk on Oct 26, 2021 12:02 am
The Food and Drug Administration uses import alerts to enforce U.S. food safety regulations for food from foreign countries. The agency updates and modifies the alerts as needed. Recent modifications to FDA’s import alerts, as posted by the agency, are listed below. Click here to go to the FDA page with links for specific details... Continue Reading


*Onions connected to U.S. Salmonella outbreak recalled in Canada*
By News Desk on Oct 26, 2021 12:00 am
Gwillimdale Farms is recalling Gwillimdale Farms brand onions, product of Mexico from the marketplace because of possible Salmonella contamination. This recall was triggered by an onion recall by ProSource Produce LLC, of Hailey, Idaho. ProSource Produce LLC onions have been connected to a Salmonella Oranienburg outbreak that has infected more than 650 people. Federal officials... Continue Reading


*Mexican onions recalled because of link to large outbreak of Salmonella infections*
By News Desk on Oct 25, 2021 04:09 pm
Keeler Family Farms of Deming, NM, is recalling red, yellow, and white onions that were imported from Chihuahua, Mexico, and have been connected to a 37-state outbreak of Salmonella infections.  This recall is being conducted  in cooperation with the U.S. Food and Drug Administration, based on ProSource Produce LLC onions sourced in Chihuahua, Mexico, being... Continue Reading


*Green Giant onions recalled in connection to 37-state Salmonella outbreak*
By News Desk on Oct 25, 2021 04:00 pm
Potandon Produce LLC of Idaho Falls, ID, is recalling Green Giant Fresh certain whole yellow, white and red onions because of possible Salmonella contamination. The recalled onions were delivered directly to three UNFI retail distribution centers in Fargo, ND, Bismarck, ND and Hopkins, MN. Further distribution information was not included in the company’s recall notice... Continue Reading


----------



## mneeley490 (Oct 26, 2021)

One more?
Trader Joe's Salami Sticks Recall

EDIT: Sorry, Dave already covered this.


----------



## daveomak (Oct 26, 2021)

Hey, you can't be too safe...   The more the better...


----------

